# How long spring steelhead fishing?



## smsnyder (Apr 2, 2015)

Wonder how long into april due steelhead run up the Grand and Chagrin Rivers. Thanks


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

May is usually when it comes to a stop from what I've seen


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Run is on the tail end when water temperature eclipses the 58 degree mark, then they'l retreat back to the lake.


----------



## smsnyder (Apr 2, 2015)

I was told steelhead spawn at 42 degrees. Were can you find temp of water?


----------



## smsnyder (Apr 2, 2015)

I found it on Orvis web site. Water Temp is 34 degrees on the Grand.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Steelhead spawn and run between 40 and 55 degrees. Warmer than 55 is when they start the retreat. 58 they are typically gone, and transforms into smallmouth season.


----------



## smsnyder (Apr 2, 2015)

the chagrin is 38 degrees


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

We have a ways to go this year.


----------

